# Great Pub Grub in Dublin?



## HelloJed (13 Jul 2006)

Hi there,

As there's a post on AAM about a bad pub grub experience, it got me thinking - I'd love to know what places people rate as the *best* pub grub/gastropub in Dublin.

Personally I like John M Keating's - but I'm always on the lookout for better.


----------



## grizzcol (13 Jul 2006)

i must say have never had a bad meal in Browns Barn


----------



## Humpback (13 Jul 2006)

grizzcol said:
			
		

> i must say have never had a bad meal in Browns Barn


 
Personally, I've never heard a good word about Browns Barn myself.

Good food in Farringtons in Temple Bar, and the carvery in O'Neills on Suffolk Street is pretty good, with big servings. The food in Cafe En Seine isn't too bad either.

Having said all that, I'm talking about good pub food, not great pub food.

I don't know of any "gastro pub" in Dublin - at least not in the league of the kinds of places I'd be used to in London, like [broken link removed] or [broken link removed]. (Both places definitely worth checking out if one is in London).


----------



## NorfBank (13 Jul 2006)

Good pub grub.
For carvery try Sinnotts across from the Gaiety, bigger portions and always seems fresher than O'Neills on Suffolk St (which is quite good too). Only a tenner for a very generous portion.


----------



## envelope (13 Jul 2006)

Diceys on harcourt st is nice. around 7.95 for a dinner, good value. only ever been in during the week so not sure if its the same on weekends


----------



## Art (13 Jul 2006)

The food in the Gin Palace is outstanding


----------



## Sherman (13 Jul 2006)

Art said:
			
		

> The food in the Gin Palace is outstanding


 
Indeed - great tapas.


----------



## Munsterman (13 Jul 2006)

The Lotts just off the Quays do fantastic food.


----------



## helan72 (13 Jul 2006)

Cant beat Ashtons in Clonskeagh - amazing choice and not that expensive - also the Goat is very good, never had a bad meal in either.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2006)

ronan_d_john said:
			
		

> Having said all that, I'm talking about good pub food, not great pub food.


You're not _Johnny Giles _or _Eamon Dunphy _by any chance? 


			
				helan72 said:
			
		

> Cant beat Ashtons in Clonskeagh - amazing choice and not that expensive - also the Goat is very good


How do they cook it?


----------



## RonanC (13 Jul 2006)

grizzcol said:
			
		

> i must say have never had a bad meal in Browns Barn


 
Browns Barn?? No thank you !!!

slop on a plate is what I would describe the meal I got there one day and people were queueing up like it was the last bit of food available in Dublin and then they had nowhere to sit. Food on the tray and then left standing


----------



## annR (13 Jul 2006)

Smiths pub on the Ratoath road going out of Tyrrelstown.  Not on most people's routes but I promise you have never ever had a burger and chips like this one.


----------



## bankrupt (13 Jul 2006)

RonanC said:
			
		

> Browns Barn?? No thank you !!!
> 
> slop on a plate is what I would describe the meal I got there one day and people were queueing up like it was the last bit of food available in Dublin and then they had nowhere to sit. Food on the tray and then left standing


 
I concur, their carvery is absolute muck, expensive as well. They have a restaurant upstairs which I went to once, not bad. It's just about the only place to get lunch in CityWest though, there's the Poitin Still up the road which is rotten too.

edit: I forgot to mention the CityWest hotel and lemongrass restaurant, also rubbish.


----------



## Havana (13 Jul 2006)

Great value carvery in Russell Ct Hotel (Diceys) and a fab beer garden. I also love the Market Bar, but not really the same sice they took the chicken satay off the menu- it was the best!


----------



## grizzcol (14 Jul 2006)

bankrupt said:
			
		

> I concur, their carvery is absolute muck, expensive as well. They have a restaurant upstairs which I went to once, not bad. It's just about the only place to get lunch in CityWest though, there's the Poitin Still up the road which is rotten too.
> 
> -agree that carvery is not great...but evening menu food never had to complain bout it
> 
> ...




-as for lemongrass for the price of a meal for 2 ppl i don't see how you can go wrong..the food is great


----------



## Humpback (14 Jul 2006)

grizzcol said:
			
		

> -as for lemongrass for the price of a meal for 2 ppl i don't see how you can go wrong..the food is great


 
The food in the Lemongrass is good. I'm not sure about the servings though.

Was in Lemongrass at Liffey Valley and ordered a platter starter for 2. Whatever the combo of food was, lets just say there were 6 items on the platter (2x2 items, and 2x1 items).

Couple of weeks later, went to Lemongrass in Howth, ordered the same platter, and there were 8 items on the platter. Same menu item, and the same price, but 4x2 items instead.

I'm guessing the Howth servings were correct, but didn't realised we'd been "stiffed" in Liffey Valley until weeks later


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Jul 2006)

Is Lemongrass a pub?  I thought it was a conventional restaurant-likewise Browns Barn?


----------



## Humpback (14 Jul 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Is Lemongrass a pub? I thought it was a conventional restaurant-likewise Browns Barn?


 
It's a franchised thai restaurant - from what I can see, mostly based in buildings associated with pubs.


----------



## Tags (14 Jul 2006)

Lemongrass is a restaurant. Theres a few of them dotted around Dublin. Most of the places around Citywest are fairly poor ...... Its all about the volume .... Theres a place called Vaughans in Terenure. I had my reservations about the place, they do a carvery which is poor enough, but their menu is fantastic. Last meal I had there was steak. Best Angus I'v had in years !!! No joke


----------



## grizzcol (14 Jul 2006)

good point...lemongrass is a restaurant....but browns barn has a restaurant attached to it


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Jul 2006)

So Browns Barn is a pub?  I've never actually been in the place, seems like a strange location for a pub.


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Jul 2006)

Just to add my own experiences:


_MacTurcaills_ (Townsend St.-great carvery)
_Life Bar_ (Abbey St.-best wings in town?  good burgers etc.-not a great pub, but I liked it)
_Robert Reades_ (Store Street area-nice pizza and decent menu)
_La Monde_ (adjacent to Robert Reades and Il Vignardo-best portion of cocktail sausages and wedges ever)
_Oslo_ (Connolly Station-again, not a great pub, but great food-friendly chef)
_Russells_ (Ranelaigh-my colleagues constantly sing the praises of the steak sandwich)
_Crowes_ (Ballsbridge)-used to have a Chinese buffet at lunchtimes.
_Paddy_ Cullens (Ballsbridge)-pretty good from what I can recall.
I would have recently recommended the newly open _Issacs _on Store Street until they revamped their menu for no apparent reason.

Love _John M Keatings_ as a pub, only had a platter there, and it was good.


----------



## aonfocaleile (14 Jul 2006)

Would recommend Scholars pub in Firhouse. Nice menu, decent portions, reasonable prices and friendly staff! What more could you ask for ?


----------



## darag (14 Jul 2006)

I've ODed on pub carverys years ago so I'm biased against that type of pub food.  Off the top of my head:
Market bar - unpleasant environment pub but great good value food.  Favourites are the duck confit with lentils or the mackeral - 6 quid each.
The Purty Kitchen near the West Pier of Dun Laoghaire.  The burger and the seafood spagetti dish are excellent.
Searsons, Baggot St.  Bit pricey but consistently good.


----------



## dereko1969 (14 Jul 2006)

Porterhouse branches do good burgers for reasonable price and their beer is great (wrasslers xxxx best stout in the country). Agree that Market Bar has excellent food, not so keen on the place itself though.


----------



## HelloJed (15 Jul 2006)

Can't wait to try out some of the places on here. I also recommend Market Bar, especially as you can get small and large portions of their food - so you can share if you want, tapas-style.


----------



## ftb2 (18 Jul 2006)

Definitely the Porterhouse North in Glasnevin. Delicious pizzas and salads and a huge selection of world beers. Worth a try...


----------



## MandaC (18 Jul 2006)

I know it says Dublin, and I have to say that I think Browns Barn is just terrible, and that includes the restaurant upstairs.

The Waterside Bar in Clondalkin does nice Carvery food, though it can be quite hit and miss sometimes, depending on the Chef and the Bar food in the evening is quite good too.

If anyone is out Kildare way, the Ballymore Inn in Ballymore Eustace is excellent.


----------

